# 8-string acoustic guitars......



## garcia3441 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.8stringguitar.com/guitar/


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Sep 5, 2006)

the only 16-string acoustic guitar-player in the whole wide world:
*Sándor Szabó* [LINK] from Hungary.



check _instruments and gear_ for more info.


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

Fuckin' wow!!!


----------



## Nik (Sep 5, 2006)

sevenstrings7 said:


> the only 16-string acoustic guitar-player in the whole wide world:
> *Sándor Szabó* [LINK] from Hungary.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it must suck to have to tune that.

16-strings is pretty pointless IMO. It's like he's playing a 16 string so he can be the only one in the world, not because of the musical quality


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Sep 7, 2006)

he isnt using a 16-string acoustic to be the only one 16-string player. its just his style. he's a very great musician, trust me! 
its a pity that its nearly impossible to _download_ any of his albums.


----------



## XEN (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't see it as pointless either. I just wondered why I hadn't considered it before myself seeing as I'm all about guitars with more than 6 strings.


----------

